# Keene, NH Bottle Show....



## woody (Oct 3, 2010)

Who is going to the Keene Bottle Show on Sunday October 10th in Keene, New Hampshire????


----------



## earlyglass (Oct 3, 2010)

I will be set up there Woody. Stop by and say hello!


----------



## woody (Oct 3, 2010)

I intend on going there, Mike. 
 I hope to see alot of forum members there, also.[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 3, 2010)

Used to go,...sure would love to.[]


----------



## nhglass (Oct 3, 2010)

One of these days, I will make it to this Show, wish I lived in New England []


----------



## Oldtimer (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't know if I can...but if I can, I will. Gotta talk to the management.


----------



## CazDigger (Oct 5, 2010)

I'll be set up there too..(and at Norm Heckler's on Sat) Come say hello!
 Mark Yates


----------



## bostaurus (Oct 5, 2010)

Find me so good Vet bottles!


----------



## JustGlass (Oct 6, 2010)

This is one of my favorite shows. Excellent variety of glass, and easy travel for me. I'll be there.


----------



## saratogadriver (Oct 7, 2010)

Been going for over 30 years.  Not planning to miss this one.  If you see a guy in a flight jacket walking around, it's probably me.  My name on a patch on the front.   Jim Gratton.   See some of you there.

 Jim G


----------



## sandchip (Oct 7, 2010)

I envy all of you that are going.  Somebody please take some pictures.  Of bottles.  I know people make the hobby, but looking at pictures of people don't do me much good if I can't talk to 'em.


----------



## cookie (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm planning on going....I'll be wearing a blue Golf Digest pull over with a golf hat......please say hello.....John


----------

